# Redirect von genauer URL zu neuer URL



## dlsn (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne in meiner .htacces einen Redirect einrichten.

Von


> https: //www. domain. de/t/



Nach


> https: //www. domain. de/neuesVerzeichnis



Aber:


> https: //www. domain. de/t/unterverzeichnis


soll nicht umgeleitet werden.

Wenn ich das folgende mache, werden auch alle Unterverzeichnisse umgeleitet:


> Redirect 301 /t/ https: //www. domain. de/neuesVerzeichnis



Wie kann ich das umsetzen, dass nur die eine URL


> https: //www. domain. de/t/


und nicht die anderen


> https: //www. domain. de/t/unterverzeichnis


umgeleitet werden?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Daniel

P.S. die Leerzeichen habe ich hier nur eingefügt, dass die Links nicht wirksam dargestellt werden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2022)

Hi,
Du musst die Casesensibilität einschalten:
`CheckCaseOnly On`


----------

